# What to do with it🤔



## Drosentreter (Mar 23, 2022)

Here I have an old huffy thunderoad frame. Which is great, and relatively valuable, except for that the rear half of the frame has been run over making it valueless… to the collector. Having been run over offers me the perfect opportunity to build a custom as I have wanted to do so long with no remorse, as otherwise it would end up in the scrapyard. So now I have a predicament. I want to build a custom but I’m not sure what I want it to look like. I’ve got a few ideas but looking for more. I don’t care how crazy it is just throw one out there. I have the ability to build anything, having been blessed with a large shop full of tools, and the combined knowledge of myself and my father.


----------



## Drosentreter (Mar 23, 2022)

I’m open to changing the angle on the steer tube, lengthening the forks, completely reworking the back half of the frame(I have to anyways), changing out parts for those on other bicycles(although options are limited to what I come across this summer for cheap) I was thinking about drop it as low as I could and put a rear fender on it(so I don’t get road rash from leaning back on the rear tire lol), making it a chopper of sorts, but I’ve also considered something along the lines of shocks and springs front and back to make a mountain bike


----------



## Drosentreter (Mar 23, 2022)

Also open to wild paint jobs and custom sheet metal


----------



## lordscool (Mar 23, 2022)

Turn it into a chopper like back in the day. except the fork has value so change it out.


----------



## Drosentreter (Mar 23, 2022)

lordscool said:


> Turn it into a chopper like back in the day. except the fork has value so change it out.



That’s a thought…


----------



## Girlbike (Mar 23, 2022)

I can't find it now. But I saw a stretched 26 online where the guy just extended the rear a couple of inches. The front was upright like a regular beach cruiser, I think. Matter of fact, when I get done with the projects I have I was going to try it out on an old Schwinn frame I got free.


----------



## Drosentreter (Mar 23, 2022)

Girlbike said:


> I can't find it now. But I saw a stretched 26 online where the guy just extended the rear a couple of inches. The front was upright like a regular beach cruiser, I think. Matter of fact, when I get done with the projects I have I was going to try it out on an old Schwinn frame I got free.



Interesting. I’ll look into it. Thanks for the input


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 23, 2022)

I would build a fat rear end to fit a 20"x4" wheel/tire & fork from an OCC bike for a cool little chopper/muscle bike if I had welding skills......

Maybe a bass boat metal flake paint job.🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Drosentreter (Mar 23, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I would build a fat rear end to fit a 20"x4" wheel/tire & fork from an OCC bike for a cool little chopper/muscle bike if I had welding skills......
> 
> Maybe a bass boat metal flake paint job.🤔🤔🤔



Ya. I’ve definitely got the welding skills to do it haha.(took a break from welding a hitch for my truck to check this😂) but ya. That’s what I was thinking with dropping the frame to the ground and basically have the tire behind my back(and the fender so I don’t get road rash) and then some serious pinstriping and a flake paint job. Maybe a faux tank made out of sheet metal in between the triple bars going to the steer tube. Idk🤷‍♂️. Some pictures of my welding below. Put a 5.9 cummins in a 1950 Chevy Cabover


----------



## Drosentreter (Mar 23, 2022)

Here’s kinda the idea, but it starts to look too much like the Schwinn OCC choppers. I want it to look different but I’m not sure how. What if I stuck an old rally wheel from a late 60’s GM musclecar in the rear 8” wide cut and welded to have the bump out on both sides(strictly for looks). It’d look huge but maybe that’s what it needs…


----------



## Drosentreter (Mar 23, 2022)

That’s it. That’s the solution. It’s what I wanted to do even though I didn’t know it lol.


----------



## Boris (Mar 23, 2022)

I like where this is going. Don't know if it's doable, but if the 2" x 4" is where the new seat tube is going to be, and at that angle, I'd like to see the fork and head tube match that angle. But that's just me.


----------



## Drosentreter (Mar 23, 2022)

Boris said:


> I like where this is going. Don't know if it's doable, but if the 2" x 4" is where the new seat tube is going to be, and at that angle, I'd like to see the fork and head tube match that angle. But that's just me.



Thanks! I’m pretty sure I can make it work, and my plan is to make the 2 match at whatever angle they end up at. Just a mock up for now.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 23, 2022)

😍 😍 😍 😍 😍


----------



## ian (Mar 23, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> That’s it. That’s the solution. It’s what I wanted to do even though I didn’t know it lol.
> 
> View attachment 1594038
> 
> ...



Hahaha!! I guess if you grew up driving old Fords, you'd have the leg muscles to get er rolling......


----------



## Drosentreter (Mar 23, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> View attachment 1594108
> 
> 
> View attachment 1594110
> 😍 😍 😍 😍 😍



Thanks! That’s what I thought too haha


----------



## Drosentreter (Mar 23, 2022)

ian said:


> Hahaha!! I guess if you grew up driving old Fords, you'd have the leg muscles to get er rolling......



I’m hoping it won’t be too much of a bear. I’ve got a 10 speed sprocket and cassette off a 26” bike I plan on using. Just so happens the rear tire is 26” from the floor so it’s same diameter. Weight should be the only major difference.


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Mar 24, 2022)

Would definitely be rad!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 27, 2022)

ian said:


> Hahaha!! I guess if you grew up driving old Fords, you'd have the leg muscles to get er rolling......



I guess what i would rather drive an old FORD, than work on an old RUST Bucket SHUVIE.....


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 23, 2022)

Still thinking about this project, but haven’t had time for it yet. I’ve got a set of 26” ballooner ducktail fenders, and so I think I’ll bob the rear fender and remount it with the ducktail further forward/upward. Then I’ll have to cut the fender down the middle and make a sheetmetal widening extension on a sheet roller. Beings the GM Rally is 26” total height it should work out perfect. We’ll see how it goes when I get to it but I’m still open to suggestions. Thanks to @Bike from the Dead and his straightbar Schwinn mock-ups for the inspiration for revisiting this project.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 24, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Still thinking about this project, but haven’t had time for it yet. I’ve got a set of 26” ballooner ducktail fenders, and so I think I’ll bob the rear fender and remount it with the ducktail further forward/upward. Then I’ll have to cut the fender down the middle and make a sheetmetal widening extension on a sheet roller. Beings the GM Rally is 26” total height it should work out perfect. We’ll see how it goes when I get to it but I’m still open to suggestions. Thanks to @Bike from the Dead and his straightbar Schwinn mock-ups for the inspiration for revisiting this project.



I’ve got an old bobber 26” whizzer fender. Maybe that would work?


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 24, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> I’ve got an old bobber 26” whizzer fender. Maybe that would work?



Definitely wouldn’t be wide enough…


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 24, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Definitely wouldn’t be wide enough…



Yeah. Still would need to be widened. Maybe a model a rear fender?


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 24, 2022)

I used Harley fenders on the front of my hotrod just to get it thru PA. inspection.


----------

